# My Best Days



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I am going back a couple of years but my best days came on days like today started, fresh snow on the ground. Went out to the fields and put out our deeks, the birds were looking for some place to feed, and they decoyed very easy, it was crazy but when you are hooked you are hooked. Ohiobuck I read your post and believe you me you are hooked, you have to try the goose fields, then when you step out side and hear a honk your head will turn, or drive down the road and see a V you will be stretching your neck like we do.
Waterfowling Forever.


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

That Sounds Real Nice. Mine Was The Day My Dad Shot His First Buck.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right buzzedredneck I wish I could have said the same thing, But my dad was not the hunter or fisherman I turned out to be. He hunted one season with me , and never went out after that, I guess it was not his thing.I had a neighbor who was like a father to me , him, his son and I fished and hunted togather until I moved away from them when I was 20 years old. After that I was on my own for a long time. Remember all the times you spent with your dad hunting and fishing, take lots of pictures they will last you a lifetime. 
Have a Great Season: :!


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

My best days on the water were when I was a youth (the first couple of years of the youth water fowl hunt). It always seemed that we had the areas to ourselves and always had the opportunity to tag out. The old timers that took me back then have moved on, but because of them my best waterfowl days are when I am fortunate enough to take a greenhorn out and see them burn through a box of shells in no time. Also, I love the days when you just get done picking up the dozens of decoys only to see what seems like hundreds of birds flying your way on the horizon.


----------

